# Bubba in 2008



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

T. Bubba Bechtol, part time City Councilman from Midland, TX, was asked on a local live radio talk show the other day just what he thought of
the allegations of torture of the Iraqi prisoners. His reply prompted 
his
ejection from the studio, but to thunderous applause from the audience.

"If hooking up an Iraqi prisoner's scrotum to a car's battery cables
will save one American GI's life, then I have just two things to say":

"Red is positive"
"Black is negative"

Gotta Love Bubba


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

:toofunny: :jammin:

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats actually pretty sad.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MT....I agree...since when is torturing someone in our best interests?

What if the shoe was on the other foot?....Iraquis hooking up US soldiers by the scrotum to a car battery?Not so funny now is it?

Do you think old Bubba would be laughing if his balls were hooked up to a car battery?....He would be crying for mercy....not laughing. :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

That was HILARIOUS!

Not the torture part, but the "red is positive, black is negative" joke. Still LMAO!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Some people don't have a sense of humor.

Of course you don't see our military cutting peoples' heads off.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

removed


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> Some people don't have a sense of humor.
> 
> Of course you don't see our military cutting peoples' heads off.


Right, just one step below. You must realize that the less we seperate ourselves from our enemies in said respect the less people will see us as the good side. We must not use any of their techniques, we are above and better than they are. You teach by example.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > Some people don't have a sense of humor.
> ...


Exactly right, teach by example, right up to the point where it becomes glaringly apparent that the example you are using doesn't work, Then you find different means to teach. In the case of some of the people our military is dealing with, they understand one thing, and one thing only, violence. And why not use their techniques once we determine that ours are not working. I bet you would like to see fur lined handcuffs for our criminals here at home too.

I'm not sure how far it should go, I'm not there dealing with the crap that they are on a daily basis. I'm also not sure of Bubba's meaning here, it looks more like a metaphor, like he is saying we need to use methods that the insurgents understand and that will ensure the safety of our troops.

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> And why not use their techniques once we determine that ours are not working. I bet you would like to see fur lined handcuffs for our criminals here at home too.


If you we the same barbaric techniques as our enemies, what exactly makes us better than them? In that case they may as well be the ones invading us, it would make no difference.

As to the deterent, I suppose we could relate it to capital punishment here. It really does not deter crime, just as it won't deter violence over there. It will simply make us look like the bad guys.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The original joke was moderately humorous, but the people who took it serious are absolutely hilarious. Wow, has anyone heard of black humor. As if anyone, in their right mind, is going to torture someone. Hunt1 is perhaps the closest to what Bubba was inferring.

I think everyone on this site is intelligent, therefore the only explanation is some want to take it serious, or at least set up the pretense that those who normally oppose their views are so Neanderthal that they would resort to torture. No sorry fellows, you don't have the corner on compassion or humanitarian values.

No wonder we argue on here. The vast majority of Americans are better, always have been, always will be. I sure am glad I don't see the world through your eyes.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,
Please lock this thread. As the person who started it I was wrong. There are too many people on this site that can't take a joke. I personally like a little levety in life but I guess I am the minority. If any one wants a few clean jokes once in a while send me a pm with your e-mail address. Guess it's a waste to post them here.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Guess it's a waste to post them here.


I thought it was funny .......... even copied and sent it to some friends. 
Hey, did you hear about the one about ........................


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm politacally incorrect. I thought it was very humerous. Why? Nobody was caused bodily harm by the JOKE. Please differentiate between humor and action. Now, if the story had been about Bubba grabbing an Arab off the street and attaching battery cables to the guys testicles, different point ENTIRELY. For those of you that didn't find it funny, ever tell a blonde joke? How about ethnic jokes? Swedes, Norwegian, Jewish, Black, White, Asian? Ever act any of them out? Of course not.

IaHunter


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Even as an old geezer I am still a little bit of a rebel. I am so tired of PC Police that I thoroughly enjoy politically incorrect humor simply because it blows a pansies bloomers up. It wouldn't bother me so much if people didn't attach more importance to words than actions, more importance to symbolism over substance.

It's a shame the world has become so cynical. I miss the old days when people were not so easily offended. I am a little bit Norwegian, but thoroughly enjoy Norwegian jokes. North Dakota is full of Norwegians and nowhere will you hear more Norwegian jokes. It's good to laugh at ones self once in a while.

Zogman I enjoyed the joke. I hope others learn to laugh. A laugh once in a while, at any crazy thing in life does not mean you accept these outrageous things. This post isn't intended to nag anyone. I simply hope it helps everyone enjoy life a little more.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Zogman and others,

Post your jokes, I get a kick out of them. Even the donut eating cop jokes. If the politically correct, overly sensitive liberals don't like them they are free to scroll on by.

Zogman, RE: your PM :toofunny:

huntin1


----------



## Stealing is Bad (Feb 2, 2007)

*It WAS funny - 15 years ago when Comedian NICK DI PAOLO said it regarding PETA folks:

"We do experiments with animals for a reason, folks - to prolong life," says DiPaolo on his HBO special. "If hooking a monkey's brain up to a car battery is going save somebody from dying of AIDS in 10 years, I got two things to say: "The red is positive and the black is negative".*


----------

